# Kahr's P380



## Grenadier (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks like they finally did it:

http://www.kahr.com/PA-1_380_p.html

Under 10 ounces (without the magazine), 6+1 capacity, and locked breech mechanism.  

Most importantly, though, it's even smaller than Kel-Tec's P3AT or Kahr's own PM9, making it a true pocket pistol in its own right.


----------



## thardey (Jun 6, 2008)

:fanboy:


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 6, 2008)

There is a limit as to what power you can pack in any package and still have a piece that has even a moculium of control.

I have found such guns as 3 inch aluminum framed .45s to be poor weapons because of the lack of weight. Same goes for 10 ounce .380s.

Yes I know such guns are last ditch weapons, but you will find even at the last ditch accuracy and control ability matter.

I have a P3AT (in .380 of course) and I can tell you after firing 50 rounds, my hand shakes so badly if I shoot a Glock I'm lucky if I can hit at all. The little gun just kicks that much and slaps the hands that much.

I have no doubt a mini Kahr .380, being smaller and lighter is worse.

And if you guys really want to have fun, try a 340PD .357 magnum centennial, using real magnums!

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 7, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> And if you guys really want to have fun, try a 340PD .357 magnum centennial, using real magnums!
> 
> Deaf


no thanks...my airweight .38 with +Ps is plenty. 

As for pocket-pistols in general (outside of certain, limited circumstances), I defer to James Yeager who once said "guns that are nice to carry really suck to fight with."


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 7, 2008)

kenpotex said:


> As for pocket-pistols in general (outside of certain, limited circumstances), I defer to James Yeager who once said "guns that are nice to carry really suck to fight with."


 
I agree. 

I get my quote from Clint Smith, "Your carry could should be conforting, not comfortable."

Deaf


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 7, 2008)

Deaf Smith said:


> I agree.
> 
> I get my quote from Clint Smith, "Your carry could should be conforting, not comfortable."
> 
> Deaf


yup, I like that one too


----------

